# Shopping Mytheresa



## gee

hi ladies, 

i did a search and couldn't find the info i was looking for. has anyone from the US bought from mytheresa? how was the shipping/customs fees and delivery time? any thoughts on their customer service? TIA!


----------



## _Danielle_

*for us 45Euro Shipping = *58,4168$ Today
I don't know about the tax in usa 


never a problem with my orders


*International customers Customers in non-EU countries* - German VAT will automatically be deducted from merchandise. This will be clearly indicated during the order process. Please note, that custom taxes, duties and handling fees for each individual country will be applied and invoiced separately through DHL. For details regarding arising taxes and duties for your country, please contact us at customercare@mytheresa.com.
 Shipping costs will be calculated only depending on the destination of your package. All deliveries will be made with our logistics partner DHL. The terms and conditions of DHL are an important part of our Terms and Conditions and can be found under www.dhl.de 
 mytheresa.com insures each purchase during the time it is in transit until it is delivered to you. You will be asked to sign for any goods delivered at which point responsibility for your purchased goods passes to you.
 All deliveries will be made to the shipping address given by the customer unless otherwise requested. Estimated delivery times are not binding unless exceptions regarding delivery have been agreed upon.
 Please note that mytheresa.com is eligible for partial shipping.


----------



## suitecaroline

Does anyone have any thoughts about MyTheresa?  I am thinking of purchasing something but read a bad thread about issues with a return.  Anyone have any good experiences to share?


----------



## Megs

Bumping this for you! I am interested as well


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

hummm...never head of this site


----------



## bazaarsoule

a very nice designer online store! check the TPF posts about mytheresa http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/www-mytheresa-com-405138.html

I had a great experience with mytheresa. nice stuffs and really great service!


----------



## sweetxoxo76

I read that it goes through customs on their customer service site and that was a turn-off for me...


----------



## suitecaroline

thanks for the info ladies! the mytheresa post helped change my opinion a bit since i only read about bad experiences.


----------



## ap.

I like mytheresa.com for their selection and availability.  They carry a wide range of styles and their size range, specially for shoes, is better than Net-A-Porter.  Their customer service is excellent also.  I get responses and returns are processed quickly.  I also receive my orders quickly (w/in 3 days of ordering).  I am in the US, by the way, which is relevant for my next point.

My only issue is their shipping cost (45 Euros).  It's quite expensive:  probably because of the really nice packaging.  (I wish they would give customers the option as it currently doesn't seem ecofriendly.)  And depending on the price of your item, DHL may charge you for customs fees as mytheresa doesn't ship duty paid.  These shipping companies charge for customs and their services, so you generally get overcharged.  For this reason, if I see the same item at NAP UK for a similar price, I would rather get it from them.  That being said, mytheresa.com usually has better prices than NAP.


----------



## louch

I've really wanted to buy something from them but the shipping charges are exorbitant - to Australia, over 80 Euros~!!!!!!!!!  That makes it totally unworthwhile.  No one else I have ordered from charges anywhere NEAR that.


----------



## Stephanie***

I am from Germany!
This online store for authentic stuff is the best I have ever found in the internet! great service and great products!
I bought Jil Sander Ankle boots there! there is nothing negative about this site.


----------



## Mohnblume

yes, I'm from germany too. their store is in my town. they only sell authentic stuff, you can trust them. can't say anything about the shipping costs.

Oh, I forgot: in Germany they HAVE to take their stuff back if it is an online purchase.


----------



## sandeyes

I just received 2 separate orders from them (Lanvin Flats) without any problems. I am in the US. Shipping was super fast and I did not have to pay any duties.


----------



## RussianBagLady

Mohnblume said:


> yes, I'm from germany too. their store is in my town. they only sell authentic stuff, you can trust them. can't say anything about the shipping costs.
> 
> Oh, I forgot: in Germany they HAVE to take their stuff back if it is an online purchase.


 

Not only Germany-UK as well and I think other countries of the EU. 
Something called Distance Selling Regulations. Lucky you!


----------



## RussianBagLady

sandeyes said:


> I just received 2 separate orders from them (Lanvin Flats) without any problems. I am in the US. Shipping was super fast and I did not have to pay any duties.


 I did not know they shipped to US.
thanks for 411


----------



## Straight-Laced

In my experience MyTheresa is a very good, reliable online retailer.  I've made numerous purchases, and several returns/exchanges without incident over a few years.

I'd buy from them more often (they have some fantastic, hard to find labels) except as a previous poster mentioned, *shipping costs to Australia are way higher than anyone else who ships down here* 

Last night I called them for the first time with a shoe sizing question - the SA spoke perfect English (I have zero German!) and couldn't have been more helpful


----------



## Roxana

I've ordered there several times and have had great experiences! They ship superfast. I'm in Europe too though...


----------



## ap.

duties are billed after the fact.  don't be surprised if you get an invoice from DHL after a month or two; it depends on how much your purchase is.  i think they'll bill if it goes over a certain amount.




sandeyes said:


> I just received 2 separate orders from them (Lanvin Flats) without any problems. I am in the US. Shipping was super fast and I did not have to pay any duties.


----------



## Inem

louch said:


> I've really wanted to buy something from them but *the shipping charges are exorbitant - to Australia, over 80 Euros~!!!!!!!!!*  That makes it totally unworthwhile.  No one else I have ordered from charges anywhere NEAR that.



Thanks for sharing the info Louch. 80euro for shipping fee alone, I agree, is madness. I'd rather stick to net a porter uk then.


----------



## ari

I buy often from them - great service and great products! good sales too! fast shipment. I'm in Europe too. The price of shipment is OK, but now they acepted me as a VIP or something and they said that the shipment would be free.
Pricing comapred to NAP is better.

Now they started dressing too much their models so if you are buing pants -let's say- you can't really see how they look as the are covered by jacket/shirt or something - somebody should tell them...


----------



## coconutsboston

^^Bumping this thread...

How much is shipping to the US? Also, how much are the customs/duties?  Any new experiences here?


----------



## mona_danya

If you try to check out you will get the total with shipping...


----------



## Luv n bags

I had a pair of shoes shipped from this company.  It took three days from Germany to the US.  I was highly impressed with the shipping and the product.


----------



## erica1984

thanks for sharing guys. i never shopped on mytheresa,but your guys gave me a good giude,thanks


----------



## LovesYSL

Hello all!
   I was wondering if anyone in the US has purchased from Mytheresa.com before? I was just reading their FAQs and it states the customer must pay all duties, taxes, etc. on items and they receive a separate bill for them through DHL. I was curious how much that typically is and if it's worth it? I want to buy a bag on sale but not if I'll have to pay a ridiculous amount to get it into the country. Any advice or previous experiences would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## lannes

Hi! I have a question about the duties charge if I order something from MyTheresa.com. I did a search and it seems that if you live in the US it's a hit or miss for customs, whereas Canadians like me (Happy Canada Day btw!!) are almost always hit. For fellow Canucks who've purchased from that site, around how much were you charged for your order? I just want to know how much to expect if my total was around $300... and DHL would charge additional handling fees on top of that? 

They're a pair of Miu Miu navy suede gladiator sandals... NAP had them for their sale too but since I'm leaving for a trip tomorrow, I need to order _after _I arrive so I know my address of stay! Unfortunately they were sold out in my size last night. :cry: I was really looking forward to wearing them on my vacation. BY ANY CHANCE is someone a size 8.5 for Miu Miu shoes? being desperate I might just go down a size... or order from MyTheresa. But then at $400+ inc. duties/handling fees they're sorta no longer my kick-around sandals....

Suggestions anyone? =(((


----------



## mytheresa.com

Dear Lannes,

the  approximate additional costs for importing to the US will  be:



Product price exclusive 19% German VAT 
Shipping costs 45  
Import duty: shoes 10% 
Merchandise Processing Fee: about 25  USD 
Other handling fees of unknown amount 
 As a result  of legal regulations the information listed is not  binding.

Please note  that these costs are being invoiced separately by DHL when delivering the  package to you and that  international customs duties and sales taxes are NOT refunded for shipments  outside the European Community (EU). If you have  any further questions, please don't hesitate to contact us at customercare@mytheresa.com.


We are happy to receive your order!


The mytheresa.com team


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Has any of you kind ladies have encountered bad/good experience in the site? ordered Pedro garcia and a couple more of shoes and paid already, was just curious of the add on tax since its coming from Germany TIA!!!


----------



## jenayb

If you do a search, this site has been discussed multiple times.


----------



## Bornsocialite26

jenaywins said:


> If you do a search, this site has been discussed multiple times.



oh sorry was in a rush to ask, thanks


----------



## jenayb

No worries. From what I've read, the site is indeed legit!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

jenaywins said:


> No worries. From what I've read, the site is indeed legit!



Thanks again I just did some search and emailed other members about the tax since they are from Germany, I hope they reply soon


----------



## francyFG

It's difinitely legit! As far as tax, I think it depends on your local custom.


----------



## jeshika

i was charged about 7% for shoes that i got. they ship via dhl and it got to NYC within 3 days.


----------



## lovelygarments

I love mytheresa.com.  Great stuff.  I paid about 10% customs duty on Miu Miu handbags that I purchased.  I live in the U.S.  Very fast shipping.


----------



## mona_danya

I used them and shipped to Canada...amazingly fast shipping and perfect packaging!


----------



## Tanja

I use them all the time and shipping just takes 1 day within Germany. My friend in SF never had a problem ordering from them and paid approximately 10% taxes on her purchases.


----------



## silverfern

Had a fantastic experience with them and from time to time they have great shipping promotions like 20 euros worldwide. Well worth it!


----------



## laalee

Hi there,

I just received my new balenciaga Giant city in rose gold hardware in Noir from mytheresa.com.

I am trying to authenticate this bag.

It seems like there's no "lampo" on the underside of the zips.

I am starting to doubt the authenticity of the item. 


Anyone please help?


----------



## Nat

Congratulations on your new Balenciaga! MyTheresa is legit, so no worries. For future reference, all Balenciaga authenticity questions should be posted here: 

http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ules-use-format-post-614879.html#post16234237


Thanks!


----------



## usayhi35

If you live in the US, DO NOT BUY FROM MYTHERESA!!!!! I bought a pair of ACNE boots valued at $500. I received a DHL custom bill of $80. The only reason i bought it from them was because they were free shipping and a little cheaper than net-a-porter. I ended up returning the shoes right after I bought them, but DHL still wants to charge me for the $80. The value that Mytheresa put on my dhl invoice was $700! $200 more than what I paid, so my DHL bill was more as well! It's great that I spent $80 on NOTHING but a headache. DON'T DO IT!!!!


----------



## secretluvin

I did buy 2 times from them. The orders arrived 4 days later & they had my handbags in a very nice box. but of course DHL billed me for the custom when they deliver each order.


----------



## patza_papatya

I never shopped on mytheresa website but only shopped directly from the shop. Great service and great products!


----------



## layd3k

Question! If I ship to a Czech Republic address will I be charged any taxes? I have ordered from D&G online before and was not charged any duty/taxes when it was sent to Czech Republic and I know that other EU based sites will not charge any duty/taxes due to the fact that the shipping location is part of the EU. Is it the same case for My Theresa?


----------



## alij78

I have had great experiences with them - super fast shipping, great products, great customer service. Everything arrives in under 3 days every time! Shipping is a little more than what I would prefer, but that is ok as I would rather pay more and have my items arrive quickly, and be fully covered in case something goes wrong. 

Of course if your country charges customs/duties then you will have to pay but that is not mytheresa's fault.


----------



## Birkinfan

alij78 said:


> I have had great experiences with them - super fast shipping, great products, great customer service. Everything arrives in under 3 days every time! Shipping is a little more than what I would prefer, but that is ok as I would rather pay more and have my items arrive quickly, and be fully covered in case something goes wrong.
> 
> Of course if your country charges customs/duties then you will have to pay but that is not mytheresa's fault.



I Live in Munich and Theresa is the best Shop in Munich. Very trustworthy and nothing negative to say.


----------



## miffy

Doesn't NAP cover customs charges on their end? I wish mytheresa did so too especially with their high shipping costs. I believe international NAP charges aprox. US $50 for shipping and customs (with nice packaging as well) whereas mytheresa charges aprox. US $60 exclusive of customs fees. If mytheresa covered customs like NAP I'd order from them in a heartbeat! I don't like receiving surprise amount bills from customs!


----------



## dj_mashie

This is the first for me using this website, just recently purchased 2 items from them and I'm now waiting for my order. I paid 69 euros for postage and I'm in Australia. Hopefully I get them within the time frame they specified!

They really do have some amazing range and some things you can not buy from other online sites.


----------



## miffy

I had such a positive experience with my mytheresa.com order. I ordered two pairs of shoes on sale and I received them within days and were packaged so nicely too. I haven't received my customs bill yet, it's been over a month, fingers crossed maybe I got lucky!


----------



## loubieloo

I've ordered from them and had no problems.  Didn't do a return though.


----------



## angelicjulie

I'm in the UK and used My Theresa for the first time a couple of months ago, prices were great, shipping was fast and their returns info seemed fine to me, thankfully i didn't have to return anything so i can't comment on that with any real knowledge


----------



## lottapalooza

i made my irst purchase on mytheresa last thursday and received my shoes on monday evening - and I am in Australia! I was well impressed! Shipping to Oz was pretty steep, but being under $1K i didn't have to pay tax on them, so still worked out cheaper.

My only problem is that I believe the Louboutin heels are faulty and I desperately want a refund or them to replace the heels with a pristine pair. I have black texter marks on the red sole, lifting of the insoles, water spots in the suede and a pin hole that goes straight through the leather - I am devestated, these are my wedding shoes!

However, mytheresa have been responding to my emails, so fingers crossed.....


----------



## krisvan8

Hi 

Have anybody try to ship to Singapore, if yes, how much is the shipping? TIA!


----------



## mei0702

hummm, never heard of this site.


----------



## mei0702

What's the point to shop on this site?


----------



## melisande

krisvan8 said:


> Hi
> 
> Have anybody try to ship to Singapore, if yes, how much is the shipping? TIA!



International shipping rates are listed on their site... or you can ask their customer service.


----------



## melisande

mei0702 said:


> What's the point to shop on this site?



Sometimes they stock items that aren't available anywhere else. Also, sometimes the sales are good.


----------



## mei0702

melisande said:


> Sometimes they stock items that aren't available anywhere else. Also, sometimes the sales are good.


 Yeah, I did find something nice on the site. Thank you for that.


----------



## Hamhamjanice

Dear ladies, 
Anyone bought from mytheresa.com? I chanced upon this website, looks good to me and def cheaper bags from where I come from (including postage). Hmmmmmmm.........


----------



## melisande

It's a wonderful online store (brick and mortar store located in Germany) -- great shopping experience. Please do a search and you will find other threads about this.


----------



## Wordsworth

Bought from them several times with absolutely no problems.


----------



## Hamhamjanice

Thank you!!! V excited now....


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

great site, relatively cheaper prices for me too


----------



## lilly22

Hi. I live in Australia and would like to buy a bag from mytheresa.  However, I'm worried about the extra costs DHL might charge.  My bag would be under $1000.  Has anybody from australia ordered from them and if so did they get charged extra custom charge by DHL on delivery.  Thanks


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

mei0702 said:


> What's the point to shop on this site?



There's no "point"... It's just shopping. People are just discussing re. their experience.

It's like going to a soccer game and asking what's the point? The point is watching a game and living the experience. One can infer that you probably like the sport.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

lilly22 said:


> Hi. I live in Australia and would like to buy a bag from mytheresa.  However, I'm worried about the extra costs DHL might charge.  My bag would be under $1000.  Has anybody from australia ordered from them and if so did they get charged extra custom charge by DHL on delivery.  Thanks



Hmmm... I'm Canadian but I know anything going to australia is expensive. DHL is not that different compared to other courier companies. They'll all charge about the same, which is probably like 40% mark-up overall in duties and brokerage charges.


----------



## too_cute

lilly22 said:
			
		

> [*]Hi. I live in Australia and would like to buy a bag from mytheresa.  However, I'm worried about the extra costs DHL might charge.  My bag would be under $1000.  Has anybody from australia ordered from them and if so did they get charged extra custom charge by DHL on delivery.  Thanks


I haven't shopped on this site but if your item is less than $1000 it won't get customs duties regardless of whether you use DHL or not.


----------



## paladin

good selection but shipping charges are out of this world, I would agree for slower shipping but until they figure this out it doesn't make sense to shop with them


----------



## Vandeven

Am I the only one having trouble ordering on this site? My last two orders have been cancelled for no reason at all. The card I used have all funds available. Also, they never even emailed or contacted me about the cancelled orders, I had to contact them to get an update after several days!


----------



## mytheresa.com

Vandeven said:


> Am I the only one having trouble ordering on this site? My last two orders have been cancelled for no reason at all. The card I used have all funds available. Also, they never even emailed or contacted me about the cancelled orders, I had to contact them to get an update after several days!


Dear Vandeven, please get in touch with our customer care team: customercare@mytheresa.com. They will be happy to assist you with placing an order and finding a suitable online payment method. Alternatively, you can send us your contact details and we will try our very best to solve this issue immediately. Kind regards, the mytheresa.com team


----------



## Chanelle

Wonderful Wonderful website my second home after NAP and soon to by the first 

i ordered yesterday and they ship today in less than 24 hours !! 

Great Experience ...


----------



## djgo2200

I bought from Mytheresa.com last year, when I found my MJ Hillary bag there. I had a very good experience--no complaints at all. The items was exactly as ordered, great price, shipped quickly and packed very well.


----------



## minkymorgan

I bought my first item from mytheresa last week, it was a Chloe Marcie in wood.  I received it the next day and it was stunning but in a suede finish which I knew I would ruin in about 10 seconds.  I called DHL they picked it up at 3pm the same day and I got a confirmation email from mytheresa at 10am the next day saying they've received it back and were issuing a refund for the full amount minus postage   I called them just to confirm and they spoke fluent English (to my shame my German is nil)
 So I ordered a Marc Jacobs Panthera Blouse which was sold out in the UK unless you were a size 0 it came boxed and wrapped the next day as well..I'm keeping the blouse and I would use again.
No customs for the UK as its in Europe and also heres to DHL as they are also super fast.
Cant fault mytheresa


----------



## pingingpong103

suitecaroline said:


> Does anyone have any thoughts about MyTheresa? I am thinking of purchasing something but read a bad thread about issues with a return. Anyone have any good experiences to share?


 

I've heard mix results with this site...... especially on the cost of shipping/customs....


----------



## jazmini

Free shipping until 21 Dec


----------



## secondsept

In case there are Singaporeans who intend to buy from mytheresa and aren't sure of the hidden charges... This is what I was charged when I purchased my Chloe marcie about a week ago.

Price of bag: 969 euros (exclusive of 19% German VAT which is absorbed)
DHL express delivery: 69 euros 
Singapore GST: 7% off estimated cost of bag in SGD, which turned out to be S$123.20.
Handling fee: S$10

Note that DHL will require you to pay the GST and handling fee on the spot when they deliver your item! 

Despite the hidden charges, it's still more worthwhile to buy from mytheresa! My bag was sent to me within 3 working days.


----------



## amandacasey

I recently discovered mytheresa and the prices for Bbagsseemed way better than in Canada/US...when I checked just now it looked like prices for BBAGS went up...what do you all think?


----------



## amandacasey

woops nevermind i was looking at them in euros!!! 
mytheresa seems to have nice selection, shipping to canada is 70 euros which is quite expensive, but maybe it is worth it


----------



## Fashion Seine

I am a big mytheresa fan! Living in Munich, I also know the Theresa Boutique, definitively one of the best Designer Multibrand stores in Europe!


----------



## mayfairdolly

Agree- I've shopped on the Mytheresa site -very professional and no problems!


----------



## lightdays

Ok I always thought this was a consignment shop for some reason because it's not popular and due to the name.


----------



## forever.young

Hi 

I was reading previous threads and many tpfers mentioned about the extra custom charge from DHL when they receive their item, I am wondering if clicking the "gift" option will exempt the custom charge? Then all I need to pay is the product price plus shipping.


----------



## pseub

I'm having a problem in that a shipment from mytheresa.com (handbag) has been held up in US customs and now DHL is telling me that I have to provide my Social Security number in order to get it released.  Has anyone else experienced this???


----------



## whimsicaldiva

I bought a pair of Burberry flats during the sale. Apart from the fact that they don't offer free shipping and that my bank charges an international transaction fee - which means on the whole I paid about $40 more - I had no issues. Super fast shipping.

The return process does look a tad complicated, though. I got a small little booklet detailing it, but I couldn't be arsed to read it. Thankfully, the shoe fit perfectly.


----------



## layd3k

I bought a pair of shoes and had them shipped to my DBF's house in Czech. It took them a while to process the order and shipping took a little longer. NAP is much faster with processing and shipping, even though they both use DHL. The packaging was GORGEOUS. They put the shoe box in a special MyTheresa box into the DHL shipping box. Your invoice and return sheets come in a super cute plastic folder designed for MyTheresa by a designer. Their handling is much more impressive versus NAP. 

As well, I paid with a Canadian credit card and the currency exchange was favourable. My DBF's family did not have to pay any additional fees when importing them from Germany to Czech Republic.


----------



## KatrinaJiang

I had good experience with mytheresa as well. The return service is good, what you need to do just call the local DHL to pick up from your house. I've purchased many products on the mytheresa&#12290;


----------



## Kyla.A

I was just wondering, has anyone had things shipped to Australia from Mytheresa?

Im confused about the VAT/GST taxes and how they work.

I would be purchasing something under $600- so would I still get charged the extra upon delivery?


----------



## 336

No you wouldn't. If it's over $1k you will pay GST, anything under, you wouldn't.


----------



## Kyla.A

336 said:


> No you wouldn't. If it's over $1k you will pay GST, anything under, you wouldn't.




Ah thanks! I've been so worried about ordering anything in case I bite off more then I can chew. Much appreciated!


----------



## vanessleee

nay, never heard of this site


----------



## floushy

its a good site. can truly recommend it!!


----------



## Wenx543

for anyone who made a return on mytheresa, i wanted to return a bag that i purchased, from the package they sent they included a return airway bill with volumectric weight of 9.56 and 3.5kg (i think they were using the box that the bag came with which is quite big and bulky!), i called dhl for a quote on how much it will be they quoted me around 265euros! which is ridiculous! (i'm from singapore) ! anyone know if i need to use the airway bill that they attached with the package or if i can repack this bag to a smaller sized box! 

are there any hidden charges for returns? will i get taxed in germany for sending this and will the vat that dhl charged me when i received the bag be refunded?

Thanks so much!


----------



## mexoabulu

Experience with mytheresa.com
Ordered the ferragamo sofia handbag in 2011. After a few days carrying the bag, the threads from the handles were hanging out. Customer Service was kind enough to refund my money after a lot of going back and forth with phone calls, pictures and emails. SA in ferragamo store in Houston claims you can't be sure with mytheresa. I don't know because they have a good rep. Bag was nowhere near the Sofia in the galleria Houston.


----------



## TKM69

having a vent as I've had problems with not on mytherasa but a number of other online retailers. if everything goes OK from the start then its alright but if you ever need to return anything or the delivery goes wrong then its nightmare to sort out. pretty unhappy with the whole mail order thing really.


----------



## nitatan

I just bought a Bbag few days ago from mytheresa.com. Does anyone know how much the tax will be payable for me when the bag arrives? I live in Australia btw  thanks for sharing


----------



## ohitsjen

nitatan said:


> I just bought a Bbag few days ago from mytheresa.com. Does anyone know how much the tax will be payable for me when the bag arrives? I live in Australia btw  thanks for sharing


http://www.customs.gov.au/site/page5549.asp

This has all the information, but basically if it's over $1000, then you have to pay 5% of how much you paid for the product (customs duty), then an additional 10% GST on the total of item cost + customs duty + shipping costs. I think MyTheresa's case, they're offering free worldwide shipping, so it'd just be 10% of cost of bag and customs duty together.


----------



## mytheresa_com

nitatan said:


> I just bought a Bbag few days ago from mytheresa.com. Does anyone know how much the tax will be payable for me when the bag arrives? I live in Australia btw  thanks for sharing


Dear Nitatan,

The information provided above by ohitsjen is correct. An additional 40 Australian Dollars for Customs clearance from DHL will also be charged.   Thanks for shopping at mytheresa.com
Kind Regards
mytheresa.com team


----------



## Albertdisouza

I really enjoy shopping on mytheresa.org.  They have latest deliveries from more than 160 designer collections: luxury clothing, shoes, bags and accessories. I love shopping here because of its fast delivery and secure payment.


----------



## Skylar210

I do most of my online shopping from net-a-porter and just recently discovered mytheresa. They've got a great designer selection but why is shipping so expensive! 69 euros for DHL. Jimmy Choo only charges 29.5 Euros, Net-a-Porter charges 20 pounds from the UK, and now that I'm on the Asia Pacific site it's even cheaper, only $10 Australian. And they all use DHL. Is it because it's coming from Germany?


----------



## SReyne

Bought a Miu Miu dress on My Theresa and had a horrible experience from start to finish.  The product page on their website listed fabric composition for three separate linings.  The dress arrived and was completely unlined!  They make returns a laughably difficult experience.  There are two documents that just describe the process you must undertake to return something.  You have to fill out forms in TRIPLICATE!!!  Then, you're instructed to enclose documents in an envelope on the OUTSIDE of your package (which isn't very secure) and you're supposed to have the DHL person sign a copy.  My DHL person refused outright to sign the document.  Of course, they won't refund dutied--which is common--but it seems that since they completely misrepresented their product, I should be charged $125.  Horrible--never again.


----------



## luxbagslover

Never try My Theresa before but the reviews here are rather mixed. I am thinking of getting my best friend a bag for her birthday to Malaysia, anyone know the custom charges? My budget is around £300-£400.


----------



## Deppaholic

EEEKSSS....glad I read this thread!  Staying away from mytheresa.


----------



## baglover_k

Hi I'm a little confused. I've never purchased from mytheresa before, and am thinking about getting the chloe paraty. I'm in Australia and the website says customs duties, GST etc are included in the total price, but I've been reading on this thread that I will be charged taxes on arrival. The bag is 1275 euros, so I'll be charged a foreign exchange fee from my credit card company too.


----------



## Princess D

Horrible horrible experience with mytheresa.  Been looking for an Isabel Marant dress everywhere and it's only available there - what's more, they were offering free shipping so I quickly put the dress in my shopping cart and quickly paid with my card - first try, declined due to financial institution rejection.  Tried 3 other cards and didn't work.  I shop online all the time and have no problems with net-a-porter, the outnet and luisaviaroma with my credit cards - I literally receive packages every week these days.  I went on and tried another card and this time it went through.  My bank sent the SMS confirming payment right away.  I waited and waited for 3 days but didn't receive the order dispatch email.  I initiated to email them asking why is the package not shipped, and they replied that the order was cancalled due to payment problems.  I logged in my account page and the order was still right there - no trace of "cancel" nor email notifying the problem.  Called my bank and confirmed that funds were held and authorization code provided to mytheresa - no help from customer service - sorry, please place a new order - while the order is still in my account page now!  I have since found the dress on another shopping site and purchased it.  The limit on my card is still being held and the order still in my account page.  I will never ever buy from them again - the excitment of waiting for new shopping to arrive turns into a stressful situation.  If they are not doing anything to cancel it, my bank has to hold the credit for 22 working days.  What a mess!!!


----------



## strawberry7789

Bought a miu miu bag that ended up being the biggest disappointment of my online shopping experience. There were loose threads in the interior and scratches on the zipper....no explanations whatsoever regarding the authenticity of the bag from the customer rep...which makes me wonder if I'm spending big bucks on a bag that's either used or not even real.


----------



## Hoi

Hi, I recently bought Charlotte Olympia heels from mytheresa. I agree the shipping cost is very expensive (Asia = £69), that being said, the shipping cost + price of the item is still lower than other sites. So it balances out. It has more wide options & excellent customer service. High shopping cost -> delivery to my doorstep was less than a week & w/o any custom charges.

No complaints from me


----------



## sarahlsmile

Has anyone in the USA made a recent purchase on mytheresa.com? 

I'm interested in buying something under $700. I've read horror stories about getting surprise bills when ordering from them on past posts but haven't seen or read anything dated in 2014. They show the "duties, handling" at check-out and there is a fixed USA $25 shipping price. I'm not sure if this is new to the site or not. 

I'm new to ordering outside the USA so just want to make sure I won't be getting any bad surprises!


----------



## highend

I've ordered from them several times (most recently a couple weeks ago). For at least the last year or so they've included duties so there's no extra cost to you upon or after arrival. It's actually a good deal, b/c their total price (inclusive of duties) is typically the same as US retail (so you're effectively saving on tax if you live in a tax state). 

I haven't had any issues and my orders have been more expensive than $700. Also, I live in NYC and typically receive my orders in 1 or 2 days (which is quite good). They often have free shipping promos as well (if so, will be listed on the site). 

On another note, I belive they're now refunding duties as well if you return (which is a welcome surprise)...but I think it's only in the form of a voucher. I belive Matches.com is doing something similar as well.


----------



## sarahlsmile

Thank you so much for sharing! Glad to hear you had good experiences with them.


----------



## sarahlsmile

Just wanted to share with anyone searching for the same info - I ended up ordering a bag from mytheresa and I'm also a happy customer. It came in 3 days and I didn't have to pay any additional fees to receive the package. Also, it came with the proper authenticity info and dust bag.


----------



## jclucia

My only online bag shopping experience is from DF and I paid about $60 to Fedex for duties and custom. Which is not bad for a Celine trapeze. 
I had an eye on Balenciaga bag for a long time and the price on DF and My Theresa are much better than the retail price here in Canada. My Theresa has more color options than DF, that's why I am considering buying from them. Just the duties and custom, I don't know how much that will be for a Balenciaga Pom-Pon or Gaint City. Any advice?


----------



## spicygalang

Has anyone purchased on mytheresa.com for the year 2014- present? Reviews on mytheresa.com online luxury shopping? I just want to know how their customer service now. For this year or last year shares only!! ALSO ANYONE SHOPPED THERE FROM ASIA ESPECIALLY IF FROM THE PHILIPPINES? I noticed that they only ship really well at european countries and australia.


----------



## Curlx

spicygalang said:


> Has anyone purchased on mytheresa.com for the year 2014- present? Reviews on mytheresa.com online luxury shopping? I just want to know how their customer service now. For this year or last year shares only!! ALSO ANYONE SHOPPED THERE FROM ASIA ESPECIALLY IF FROM THE PHILIPPINES? I noticed that they only ship really well at european countries and australia.



I placed 4 orders alone in the last month (sales are my weak spot). They are very reliable, ship fast, refund and exchange fast.
Their customer service is fast and helpful as well - I wanted to exchange a pair of shoes that I bought on promotion and contacted them if they would honor the lower price for the new/exchanged pair as well (price hast changed while placing and exchanging) within 5 minutes of sending my mail a nice lady from cs called me an arranged everything.
Since I am just across the border from Germany in Austria I am not quite sure how shipping to Asia works - somebody else needs to chime in here. 

But overall I can highly recommend the site. (Talk about impeccable packaging)


----------



## amazingdealers

Anyone whos has bought from mytheresa and shipped to the Philippines?  How about the custom taxes and others? How much would it costs me for a bag. Thx


----------



## Harpertoo

I have purchased several times, shipping to US and Switzerland, in the last 12 months. They're great for US & EU....but I have no idea about Asia. I will say since they're based in Germany, I would think EU would be their wheelhouse.


----------



## amazingdealers

Hi thanks Harpetoo for the response.  I am not doubting at mytheresa whether to buy or not, i only am concern on the custom charges and taxes when it gets here in the Philippines because they might charge me more than the cost of the item i bought. So anyone from the Philippines who has bought from European countries especially at mytheresa or balenciaga london particularly thru DHL courier,  i would really like to hear them. Thanks a lot!!


----------



## Catash

I have purchased shoes from mytheresa twice. It was extremely difficult using a credit card. I had to make more than one phone call for both transactions. And that "Verified by Visa" process crashed my browser twice! Is it easier using paypal? 

The discounts are pretty amazing. So even though the transactions are difficult, I still keep doing it...


----------



## hedgwin99

Anyone ever purchased Sunglass from mytheresa in the past and have it ship to USA before? I made a purchase last week friday... Now DHL refused to delivered my package because DHL states sunglasses are regulated by FDA n I need to declare my social security number, home address and item in the package before customs will release it. Is it true?? It's just one pair of sunglass?!?!?


----------



## Harpertoo

hedgwin99 said:


> Anyone ever purchased Sunglass from mytheresa in the past and have it ship to USA before? I made a purchase last week friday... Now DHL refused to delivered my package because DHL states sunglasses are regulated by FDA n I need to declare my social security number, home address and item in the package before customs will release it. Is it true?? It's just one pair of sunglass?!?!?



I would call MT customer service directly.
I hear that DHL can be a real pain at times. (I was relieved to know MT uses UPS in Switzerland or I would not order from them.)


----------



## hedgwin99

Harpertoo said:


> I would call MT customer service directly.
> 
> I hear that DHL can be a real pain at times. (I was relieved to know MT uses UPS in Switzerland or I would not order from them.)




Thank you

I did call MT and they told me nothing they can do. I have to call back DHL

I'm just sooo annoyed with MT and DHL right now! Never experience this kind of problem ordering from fartfetch


----------



## Harpertoo

hedgwin99 said:


> Thank you
> 
> I did call MT and they told me nothing they can do. I have to call back DHL
> 
> I'm just sooo annoyed with MT and DHL right now! Never experience this kind of problem ordering from fartfetch



Yikes! Good luck - the explanation sounds ridiculous. I've heard horror stories about DHL into Swutzerland, but I never had any issues into the US.


----------



## djrr

I just received my very first order from mytheresa this week, and I'm very satisfied with their service & delivery time. I placed the order on Monday and I'm located in Asia, and I received it from DHL by Wednesday, which was a lot faster than I expected (only 3 days!). DHL called me the day before the delivery to ensure I know about the import tax amount, which is due upon delivery.(The tax differs base on the country of delivery)

I ordered a white leather bag, which I was kinda nervous about, since a lot of times it can get a little color transfer on the corners. I immediately examined  the bag when I open the package, and it was in PERFECT condition. The bag was also nicely wrapped and placed inside a sturdy white MT box inside the shipping box. They also threw in a MT logo folder with all the invoices/return shipping labels inside and cosmetic bag as gifts. 

I will definitely be shopping on MT again.


----------



## Rannie

My experience with MyTheresa has been really good as well. I ordered the Dolce and Gabbana bag (on sale!) in my profile pic on Friday night and received it today! MyTheresa shipped on Saturday and it only took 3 days to get from Germany to Canada. Super impressed with the shipping speed. Shipping was expensive at 69 Euro, and DHL notified me via voicemail and text that I owed CAD$190.22 customs clearance fees with the option to prepay online or pay at the door. MyTheresa did specify that duties/taxes were not included, so the fees didn't come as a complete surprise to me, even though they were a bit higher than expected. And even with all the extra "hidden" charges, MT still beats all other competitors in price (for this bag anyway).

My packaging wasn't quite as nice as djrr's. The bag came in a Dolce and Gabbana dust bag, then it was just wrapped in tissue paper and placed directly in the shipping box. I didn't get a white MyTheresa box, so no extra protection. Luckily DHL did a very good job handling the package. The bag was perfect. Not a single scratch or mark. It looked even better than the pics on their website. Overall very pleased with my order.


----------



## 77renifer

Hello
I ordered from mytheresa about 3-4 times and I am really glad that I order from this shop. I live in Poland so , I didn't wait so long, about 1-2 days. 
I love this shop!


----------



## jazmini

Sale is on!


----------



## Elsbeth_

I ordered a suede proenza schouler ps1 bag here. Bag arrived in it's dustbag in the sturdy MT box. Also included was a little washbag. I was happy with the service!


----------



## finallywoken

I've had bad experience with them. This is my first purchase and I bought a pair of Kenzo espadrilles shoes, they're too small, so sent them for exchange last week. Received an email last Friday saying I didn't return them in the original Kenzo box and the box they received is ruined (they sent a pic). Now first of all it was the original box they sent me. I didn't swap it with a different box (why on earth would I do that? Collecting Kenzo empty shoe box??). Second of all when I handed it over to DHL the box was intact. The DHL guy had to inspect the item before signing the shipping docket - surely he would have mentioned about the state of the box/content if it's not intact, right?

I'm beyond furious being accused of something I didn't do. Plus it seems ridiculous that we dispute over a bloody box! The whole saga sounds very dodgy to me, like they really want to force me to accept the original purchase even though they're too small for me. They keep saying they will return them to me whilst I'm adamant I'm asking for an exchange (not refund).


Any advice what should I do? Any online dispute resolution website in Germany that I can lodge my complain about them? 

TIA


----------



## GPR

Hi everyone, 

I wanted to purchase something from Mytheresa, and I realized that there is a huge difference in prices between Euro and USD. For example, the shoes I want is listed around 500Euro, which should cost me around $568, with shipping, maybe around $630. When I enter their US website, the shoes are around $875. Why the huge difference?


----------



## hedgwin99

GPR said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I wanted to purchase something from Mytheresa, and I realized that there is a huge difference in prices between Euro and USD. For example, the shoes I want is listed around 500Euro, which should cost me around $568, with shipping, maybe around $630. When I enter their US website, the shoes are around $875. Why the huge difference?




Euro is at all time low vs Dollar


----------



## BVFan

GPR said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I wanted to purchase something from Mytheresa, and I realized that there is a huge difference in prices between Euro and USD. For example, the shoes I want is listed around 500Euro, which should cost me around $568, with shipping, maybe around $630. When I enter their US website, the shoes are around $875. Why the huge difference?



HI, same experience, only, that I discovered it after I made the purchase =(  
I bought a D&G tote which was quoted around $1000. 
Then just now, I saw the Euro price, it was 750 Euros. If you deduct their GST, it's about 630 Euros - huge difference.  I am now thinking of writing to them about this - I don't mind getting charged in Euros.  My other transaction from another site came back and the bank rate will certainly translate to a lower rate vs. what they are using in their US site. 

Sucks..I could consider 1) return it (major hassle as I live outside the US and will have to ask the consolidator to work this out),  2) keeping it (still cheaper compared to the US prices) or 3) writing to them and praying they can reverse the earlier transaction and use Euros. 

Anyone who has gone through this already?  thoughts?


----------



## GPR

hedgwin99 said:


> Euro is at all time low vs Dollar


Hi Hedgwin99, I know USD is high against Euro, but I can't understand why they would price them differently (specific price for USD). For example, Farfetch will reflect the exchange rate.


----------



## GPR

BVFan said:


> HI, same experience, only, that I discovered it after I made the purchase =(
> I bought a D&G tote which was quoted around $1000.
> Then just now, I saw the Euro price, it was 750 Euros. If you deduct their GST, it's about 630 Euros - huge difference.  I am now thinking of writing to them about this - I don't mind getting charged in Euros.  My other transaction from another site came back and the bank rate will certainly translate to a lower rate vs. what they are using in their US site.
> 
> Sucks..I could consider 1) return it (major hassle as I live outside the US and will have to ask the consolidator to work this out),  2) keeping it (still cheaper compared to the US prices) or 3) writing to them and praying they can reverse the earlier transaction and use Euros.
> 
> Anyone who has gone through this already?  thoughts?


Hmm I think calling them first might be easier. Returning seems like a hassle. I do hope they give you credit/refund. Do let us know!


----------



## Harpertoo

[


----------



## BVFan

Okay, so I wrote them to ask if they can revert the charge back to Euro and they said that for US purchases, they can only use USD.  

I think that is logical but their exchange rate is completely unhinged from reality!
To illustrate - they use a 1.60 exchange rate for the bag I bought whereas the exchange rate now is 1.11.   The highest the exchange rate had been for some months now is 1.15~ so what they are using is completely unrealistic.  

I find their customer service completely unsympathetic at this point and am waiting on a final reply before I decide to ship this bag back.  I don't think it's fair that they are padding their exchange rate this way.  All other sites I have been to can charge in native currency.  

For those of you who returned, does mytheresa cover return mailing charges or do we pay for it?  I'm just not sure because there is a return form to be used (which I haven't seen yet because it is with the consolidator.) 

I just want to find out, how much will I need to spend on my own to return this and how much will mytheresa reimburse?


----------



## SkyKat

I've ordered with these guys a few times and always been happy with the results.

Managed to get some Isabel Marant boots for a total steal and some Alexander McQueen costume bling.

I've noticed that price wise they're a but iffy with the Aus dollar as well but they do have some pretty awesome sales at times.


----------



## Love Of My Life

I have ordered from them in the past 6 months with no issues to speak of, but
I have not returned anything, so not sure of how they would handle this.

Perhaps someone else will chime in sharing their thoughts


----------



## BagSwag

Returns are pretty straight forward. They include a return waybill slip for DHL, as well as all the necessary documents. They even include a step by step guide on exactly what to do and how to fill everything out properly. All you need to do is arrange for pick-up with DHL and My Theresa covers the return shipping. However, they do not refund you the original shipping or any duties/taxes (I was able to get reimbursed for those by sending the appropriate forms and documents to my country's government). 

My return arrived back to My Theresa within a couple days and I was issued a refund via Paypal the next day.

Hope this clears things up a bit for those wondering about returns!


----------



## BVFan

BVFan said:


> Okay, so I wrote them to ask if they can revert the charge back to Euro and they said that for US purchases, they can only use USD.
> 
> I think that is logical but their exchange rate is completely unhinged from reality!
> To illustrate - they use a 1.60 exchange rate for the bag I bought whereas the exchange rate now is 1.11.   The highest the exchange rate had been for some months now is 1.15~ so what they are using is completely unrealistic.
> 
> I find their customer service completely unsympathetic at this point and am waiting on a final reply before I decide to ship this bag back.  I don't think it's fair that they are padding their exchange rate this way.  All other sites I have been to can charge in native currency.
> 
> For those of you who returned, does mytheresa cover return mailing charges or do we pay for it?  I'm just not sure because there is a return form to be used (which I haven't seen yet because it is with the consolidator.)
> 
> I just want to find out, how much will I need to spend on my own to return this and how much will mytheresa reimburse?



Sorry for the late update - I'm hoping to shed some additional information on the return process.  It was surprisingly smooth.  There was a form to be filled out which my consolidator was able to complete.  They sent it within 30 days after receipt and the refund was sent in two parts: 

1) Actual cost of the bag - was refunded to the credit card 
2) Duties and other charges - was send as a voucher to be used in future purchases.  

In all, it was not all bad.  At least I'm wiser and at least they quickly refunded the amount the moment they received the bag back. I'll be on the lookout for any offers of free shipping from them so that I can use the voucher in the future.


----------



## Knicole

I need help! I am trying to make a purchase from this site but I am so confused- in the help section it says all orders sent to the US include the custom duties and taxes. When I went to check out, it says that they are not included in the total. How was your experience ordering from the US? Did you have to pay extra fees upon delivery? I'm also concerned because some of the items are on a mega huge sale...is this a reputable site?


----------



## MommyVanD

It is a reputable site, I've bought from them before. But I live in Europe, so I can't say anything about your main issue. I do remember, when I bought my bag, I had a tough time placing the order, and it didn't work well on my phone, so I had to do it on the laptop. Good luck!


----------



## moi et mes sacs

I love the site. You should call customer services with any query. They are very helpful


----------



## Knicole

Thank you both for the replies! I'm very happy to hear this!


----------



## Knicole

I just ordered these. (Now my avatar haha) &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;


----------



## gail13

Knicole said:


> I just ordered these. (Now my avatar haha) &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;



I hope you got them on sale!  Have you worn them yet? I love them but not sure about the comfort, although we know most fashionable items are not comfortable...sigh.


----------



## Knicole

gail13 said:


> I hope you got them on sale!  Have you worn them yet? I love them but not sure about the comfort, although we know most fashionable items are not comfortable...sigh.



They were 50% off! They seem very durable and I wore them all day NYE with no discomfort! I love Acne Studios products.


----------



## millivanilli

Mytheresa ist trustworthy afaIk.

Never step into the shop, I had a real real REAL Bad experience as following:

entering the store I saw 5 SAs standing together and pretending not to see me. So  I headed to them, looked one  of them straight in the eyes and said " could you please help me?" She gave me that from head to toe look as an answer. So I went on asking about a pair of Louboutin seen on their website, I really wanted to buy.

She snoddy answered: "you have to go to the shoe departement but we won't have the products in the store we show online " (WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT?!)and showed me the way by  shaking her head. Okayyyyyy I thought, perhaps the shoe departmente does know it better?

Nope, they didn't know it better, they knew nothing- at least I guess, as nobody reached out for me (nevertheless they were obviously online as "standing around and chatting with each other). Nobody and I mean NOBODY greeted me, nobody asked me if I'd need something, nothing.

I was totally in shock and frustrated and felt really like having a pretty woman moment- the purse full of money (really no joke, I went to the bank before), the will to buy, but no reaction of the SAs at all.

My recommendation is: stay away from that place for all costs.

I personnally do not think, that this extreme rude behaviour has anything to do with how you dress ( I wore: A coat from Isabel Marant, trousers from Escada, a Birkin bag, Escada sunglasses and my jewelry is all fine jewelry- so even not the hint of an hint that I couldn't afford the requested shoes) or with your intension to buy something (I drove there only for those pair of shoes. I was looking so forward seeing those shoes and was so dissapointed I almost cried).

And, just for the records: My origin is from that city, so I do know the language, the unwritten rules and "how to".


----------



## antarctica

Does anyone know why they charge duties for orders under $800?


----------



## Jadzia

Suffice it to say, nothing annoys me more (well, in the shopping context) than receiving a canned answer to my question that makes it BEYOND clear that they didn't really read my email.  Do they actually want people to shop there?

Context: I receive a promo email saying "20% off sale items today only!" I go to my MyTheresa account to see if anything on my wishlist qualifies. Naturally the wishlist function isn't working today and I get a screen saying something like "We're working on the site! Back soon!" So I send a polite email asking if the wishlists will be back up in time to take advantage of the 20% off, because I know that the 20% off is today only. The response? "Thank you for your email and for your interest in mytheresa.com. Please kindly note, that the 20% off for items on sale, is valid just for today."

Hello? I knew that!  That was the very reason that I emailed customer service!

I realize that this is not the biggest deal in the world, but you would think that if they provide the ability to ask customer service a question and tell you that they will respond, they will actually provide a responsive response to the question. 

I eventually did get into my wishlist, but screw it, I don't feel like giving them hundreds of euros today.


----------



## morejunkny

I do not have any experience with My Theresa, but I agree-it drives me even crazier when you are speaking with a human and get the same, canned, unhelpful response!


----------



## Jadzia

After I posted this I had additional interactions with the CS that weren't much better, and eventually I begged off with a thank you for trying to help me, but I don't think this is working out.  I mean, it was a yes or no question! I can't imagine why (not) answering it took half the day.  It's possible that there was a language barrier, but I don't know....


----------



## okdot

Sorry for your bad experience, I've been there so many times. You write a concise explanation and are met with a generic, unhelpful response. Sometimes it even happens on the phone; I know I am speaking clearly but the person on the other end is in la la land. 

I don't know much about My Theresa but try not to let one representative ruin a whole company for you. Perhaps try calling instead? It usually yields better results


----------



## purseonal obsession

amazingdealers said:


> Hi thanks Harpetoo for the response.  I am not doubting at mytheresa whether to buy or not, i only am concern on the custom charges and taxes when it gets here in the Philippines because they might charge me more than the cost of the item i bought. So anyone from the Philippines who has bought from European countries especially at mytheresa or balenciaga london particularly thru DHL courier,  i would really like to hear them. Thanks a lot!!


Hi! Did you manage to order from Mytheresa? How was your experience regarding the custom tax and duties? I am thinking of purchasing a bag from them too since it is waaayyy cheaper than the boutiques here and the personal shoppers online. I would like to hear your experience. TIA. [emoji5]


----------



## kimonogirl

purseonal obsession said:


> Hi! Did you manage to order from Mytheresa? How was your experience regarding the custom tax and duties? I am thinking of purchasing a bag from them too since it is waaayyy cheaper than the boutiques here and the personal shoppers online. I would like to hear your experience. TIA. [emoji5]


I would be very interested to know as well,I am from the Philippines too


----------



## Maria Vincent

Sorry! I never heard of this site. But hope someone do


----------



## KittieKelly

I'm a fan of MyTheresa 
Never had a problem and their shipping is lightening fast. I'm in the US and I receive my order within a few days. Beautifully packaged too


----------



## winks

MyT is my favorite online shop. Great prices, fast shipping, and good customer service. iMHO much better than NAP.


----------



## randr21

quick psa about DHL shipping and return delivery experience from mytheresa.  this is nothing negative about mytheresa.  i'm used to dhl with my farfetch purchases to US, so when i had the option to select dhl or ups for my order with mytheresa, i picked dhl.  going forward, if i have a choice, i will not choose dhl.  they are kind of shady.  multiple times now, delivery date says X, i make sure i or someone is home to sign for it, only for dhl ot say delivery attempted, but no one home.  that is bs.  same goes for pick up. i think some drivers are trying to put one over on their delivery stats bc they either couldnt make all their deliveries so they choose to cut some corners and "say" they attempted, but no one was home.  

i have experienced maybe 1 occurrence of this with fedex, but none so far with ups.  overall, i'm not going to waste my time and stay home waiting if dhl driver is going to try and game the system.


----------



## speedovic

Do any of you have experience with mytheresa? How were the products you’ve received? I just got a pair of valentino sneakers from them and they came with some
fairly noticable scratches in them. I’m waiting to hear back from
customer service, but I read a bunch of pretty bad reviews about their customer service (unfortanately after I received my order) and now I’m a bit worried.


----------



## Annie J

speedovic said:


> Do any of you have experience with mytheresa? How were the products you’ve received? I just got a pair of valentino sneakers from them and they came with some
> fairly noticable scratches in them. I’m waiting to hear back from
> customer service, but I read a bunch of pretty bad reviews about their customer service (unfortanately after I received my order) and now I’m a bit worried.


I shop very frequently from the UK on Mytheresa; along with Matches Fashion, Net-a-Porter and FarFetch they are my go-to choice. Mytheresa is very reliable, courteous and trustworthy, with an excellent reputation as far as I am aware.  I’m quite surprised to hear there are any negative reviews at all about their customer service!  The vast majority of my purchases have been completely straightforward with goods promptly dispatched in perfect condition and never any delays in refunds for returns. They were very patient when I ordered three of the same Chloé bag before being satisfied that the one I had was perfectly symmetrical to the last millimetre in a very minor detail (I’m fussy and the matter was a Chloé thing, not a Mytheresa thing!) and they have twice cancelled orders when they were not satisfied themselves with the quality of the goods (Chloé again, boots this time).  I wouldn’t worry, I’m certain they will sort your problem out.  It’s very unusual for them to send out anything less than perfect. My only bit of advice would be to take the DHL shipping option rather than the UPS if offered, but that’s my preference based on poor UPS service in the UK, not Mytheresa’s fault.


----------



## Luv2Scoop

speedovic said:


> Do any of you have experience with mytheresa? How were the products you’ve received? I just got a pair of valentino sneakers from them and they came with some
> fairly noticable scratches in them. I’m waiting to hear back from
> customer service, but I read a bunch of pretty bad reviews about their customer service (unfortanately after I received my order) and now I’m a bit worried.


MyTheresa is part of Neimans, yes I've had great experiences with them. Their products are quality and arrive quickly! I did find out the inventory system if separate between MT and Neimans.


----------



## MarthaWebster

Annie J said:


> I shop very frequently from the UK on Mytheresa; along with Matches Fashion, Net-a-Porter and FarFetch they are my go-to choice. Mytheresa is very reliable, courteous and trustworthy, with an excellent reputation as far as I am aware.  I’m quite surprised to hear there are any negative reviews at all about their customer service!  The vast majority of my purchases have been completely straightforward with goods promptly dispatched in perfect condition and never any delays in refunds for returns. They were very patient when I ordered three of the same Chloé bag before being satisfied that the one I had was perfectly symmetrical to the last millimetre in a very minor detail (I’m fussy and the matter was a Chloé thing, not a Mytheresa thing!) and they have twice cancelled orders when they were not satisfied themselves with the quality of the goods (Chloé again, boots this time).  I wouldn’t worry, I’m certain they will sort your problem out.  It’s very unusual for them to send out anything less than perfect. My only bit of advice would be to take the DHL shipping option rather than the UPS if offered, but that’s my preference based on poor UPS service in the UK, not Mytheresa’s fault.



UPS has really dropped the ball, I had a few things delivered and it's a quick knock and you run to the door to see them driving away, then you have to go to the next UPS shop to pick up your parcel, and they do not even leave a note


----------



## matchfox

I ordered from MyTheresa to ship here to the Philippines. It's awaiting clearance from customs but the tax and import duty is 30% of the value of the item (still, total price of the item and tax is much lower than boutique price. I got free shipping though). If the value of the item is above 50k, you are required to submit an Affidavit of Ownership (to state that you will not resell the item and that it's for your personal use) and a copy of your valid government ID. This is processed by DHL. I just sent the requirements today and hope that they release my item already!


----------



## Zucnarf

IMHO, Mytheresa and netaporter the best places to shop!


----------



## anonnet

what about customs if you purchase through UK site?


----------



## Annie J

anonnet said:


> what about customs if you purchase through UK site?


Do you mean ordering from the UK site for delivery to the UK from MyTheresa (which is in Germany)? The UK is still in the transition period of leaving the EU and no customs/duties will apply until at least after 31 December 2020; thereafter new rules will apply and nobody knows what they will be yet. It could even stay effectively the same. 

If you mean ordering for delivery outside the EU, even if at some stage tariffs did change relating to the UK or the US, I don’t think there would be any reason for anyone to order via the UK site rather than the German/EU site as everything is shipped from Germany anyway. And I think you can probably only order from a site version that offers delivery to wherever you are anyway.


----------



## insertfakenames

Do they pack saint laurent bags in SL boxes or mytheresa's own box?


----------



## Zucnarf

insertfakenames said:


> Do they pack saint laurent bags in SL boxes or mytheresa's own box?



SL dustbag and MyT box.


----------



## Jobel

I’m from the Phils. I bought a pair of shoes thru mytheresa, unfortunately theyre too big for me so I want to send it back for exchange. Will i need to pay custom duties and taxes again when I receive the replacement?


----------



## natalia0128

have anyone experienced  return with mytheresa recently?
did they return full amount or take off duty tax off?


----------



## strawberry17

Please Avoid Mytheresa !!
I bought a Roger Vivier shoes, lost by DHL during delivery, Mytheresa had bad customer service, irresponsible by not following up the matter + being a liar when they said DHL cannot do anything, so do them. The fact that when i tried to contact DHL by myself, there was no history of complaint/investigation ever made by Mytheresa.
€440 + express Signatured international shipping cost ALL GONE FOR NOTHING!


----------



## Gabs007

strawberry17 said:


> Please Avoid Mytheresa!!
> I bought a Roger Vivier shoes, lost by DHL during delivery, Mytheresa had bad customer service, irresponsible by not following up the matter + being a liar when they said DHL cannot do anything, so do them. The fact that when i tried to contact DHL by myself, there was no history of complaint/investigation ever made by Mytheresa.
> €440 + express Signatured international shipping cost ALL GONE FOR NOTHING!
> 
> Don’t wait until you lose your money. Better avoid them, seriously. It’s a pure experience by myself.



OK, you are spamming everybody with the same reply, I assume you paid by CC, so why not contact them and say you are charged for an item you didn't receive, charge back... I never had a problem with MyTheresa personally and found their delivery and customer service pretty amazing but that is not to say that something can happen. You have to sign for a DHL delivery, so unless there is a signature, you haven't received it...


----------



## strawberry17

Oo thanks a lot for your info, it’s good to know. I’m in New Zealand, hopefully the law can cover my credit card and the bank can help me to chargeback.
I have the same point of view with MyTheresa like you before, but after i read all the review from other review website, it’s true that once we have trouble , the customer service was really bad. They only be good when we are making purchase, not after when we have trouble.


----------



## Gabs007

strawberry17 said:


> Oo thanks a lot for your info, it’s good to know. I’m in New Zealand, hopefully the law can cover my credit card and the bank can help me to chargeback.
> I have the same point of view with MyTheresa like you before, but after i read all the review from other review website, it’s true that once we have trouble , the customer service was really bad. They only be good when we are making purchase, not after when we have trouble.



I doubt the law in NZ is different from every other country in the world, and you already said you would do a charge back in the screen shot, tbh I had trouble with them once as DHL made a mistake and routed it wrong, it basically went to the other end of the country, but they told me that they always send signed for. Their phone lines are open 24/7, I usually emailed them or contacted them on FB, they take a bit to respond but it did happen and I got my bag.
Look, if something goes wrong, people always complain a lot, look at you, you responded to 4 different posts with the same message, I totally get it that it is annoying if you paid for something and you don't have it, but you are covered, you can do a charge back, charge backs reflect badly on the company and their credit rating, hence most try to avoid it. Instead of going all over the top, why not email them with "I ordered item ... on ... - delivery was planned on ... now it is ... days later, not received the item, if I do not receive it within 10 days, I will instruct my credit card company to do a charge back!" Issue solved


----------



## redhott

I have had good experience with MyTheresa, including with returns. I realize, however that one person's experience is not every person's experience. Working a non-delivery through the credit card company is excellent advice.


----------



## strawberry17

Gabs007 said:


> I doubt the law in NZ is different from every other country in the world, and you already said you would do a charge back in the screen shot, tbh I had trouble with them once as DHL made a mistake and routed it wrong, it basically went to the other end of the country, but they told me that they always send signed for. Their phone lines are open 24/7, I usually emailed them or contacted them on FB, they take a bit to respond but it did happen and I got my bag.
> Look, if something goes wrong, people always complain a lot, look at you, you responded to 4 different posts with the same message, I totally get it that it is annoying if you paid for something and you don't have it, but you are covered, you can do a charge back, charge backs reflect badly on the company and their credit rating, hence most try to avoid it. Instead of going all over the top, why not email them with "I ordered item ... on ... - delivery was planned on ... now it is ... days later, not received the item, if I do not receive it within 10 days, I will instruct my credit card company to do a charge back!" Issue solved



I had contacted Mytheresa and even there was no one Signed for the delivery, Mytheresa said they cant do anything nor giving me refund because DHL reject their claim (in fact they never even contacted DHL yet). This is why i said MyTheresa is a Liar after asking me to signed 2 legal forms (Declaration instead of an Oath) but didnt even contacted DHL to investigate.


----------



## Gabs007

strawberry17 said:


> I had contacted Mytheresa and even there was no one Signed for the delivery, Mytheresa said they cant do anything nor giving me refund because DHL reject their claim (in fact they never even contacted DHL yet). This is why i said MyTheresa is a Liar after asking me to signed 2 legal forms (Declaration instead of an Oath) but didnt even contacted DHL to investigate.



Could it be that it is a bit of a mess up? I had something similar with another company, somebody - by mistake - put a number in wrong or switched 2 numbers around (which can happen), caused something similar and it took ages until finally somebody figured that the number is wrong. Mistakes do actually happen. I would go with the charge back, it is simple, you didn't get what you paid for, they are the sender, they have to figure it out.


----------



## Gabs007

strawberry17 said:


> I had contacted Mytheresa and even there was no one Signed for the delivery, Mytheresa said they cant do anything nor giving me refund because DHL reject their claim (in fact they never even contacted DHL yet). This is why i said MyTheresa is a Liar after asking me to signed 2 legal forms (Declaration instead of an Oath) but didnt even contacted DHL to investigate.



Btw have you considered that it might be a DHL fault? Because having had dealings with DHL where something went wrong, they lied through their teeth, I shipped something from the UK to France using DHL, they never tried to deliver, then claimed the address doesn't exist (I had to tackle them on Twitter as they do not respond to emails, their service number is useless as they do not have the option of speaking to a human and it is always a different department), when I sent something from the UK to Germany, my mom, the parcel disappeared for 3 weeks, I had it insured but there was no way to claim insurance, I again used Twitter, apparently what happened is that it got stuck at one point and wasn't scanned, it honestly might not be the fault of MyTheresa but of DHL's horrendous customer service lying through their teeth. Usually everything works fine with DHL, but if something goes wrong, it does go spectacularly wrong and they will try and use every trick in the book.


----------



## natalia0128

have anyone returned an item back to mytheresa? do you get full refund ?


----------



## pinkrose398

I've only shopped with MyTheresa once, a few weeks ago, but was really impressed with their shipping speed. I ordered on a Thursday morning, and I received the item the following Monday afternoon. I'm in Canada.


----------



## Yokies

I ordered from MyTheresa for the first time and I’m also in Canada. I had a great experience and ordered a Saint Laurent bag. I ordered on Thursday/Friday and received my package today. My main concern was the custom/duties that I would be charged as there wasn’t really much information on this as it could be a hit or miss with the percentages charged. Overall I paid duties of $125 CAD on 530 euros so I was very lucky.


----------



## Cali2020

I ordered from them in the EU. Unfortunately I had to return the item. The refund was issued almost immediately, I was very impressed. The customer service was very kind (I called them to order the same dress in another size), but they couldn`t solve my problem. I was assured they would call me back which never happened.


----------



## rhexieloo

Jobel said:


> I’m from the Phils. I bought a pair of shoes thru mytheresa, unfortunately theyre too big for me so I want to send it back for exchange. Will i need to pay custom duties and taxes again when I receive the replacement?


how much did you pay for taxes? I’m from Philippines too


----------



## sophiegray

BVFan said:


> HI, same experience, only, that I discovered it after I made the purchase =(
> I bought a D&G tote which was quoted around $1000.
> Then just now, I saw the Euro price, it was 750 Euros. If you deduct their GST, it's about 630 Euros - huge difference.  I am now thinking of writing to them about this - I don't mind getting charged in Euros.  My other transaction from another site came back and the bank rate will certainly translate to a lower rate vs. what they are using in their US site.
> 
> Sucks..I could consider 1) return it (major hassle as I live outside the US and will have to ask the consolidator to work this out),  2) keeping it (still cheaper compared to the US prices) or 3) writing to them and praying they can reverse the earlier transaction and use Euros.
> 
> Anyone who has gone through this already?  thoughts?


Hi! I also had a similar experience with MyTheresa. I also only realized about the big difference with use and eu price after paying =(. I know, I should be careful before the payment. I know I made a mistake, but at the same time, I feel cheated. I wonder how your transaction with them turned out? Thank you.


----------



## sophiegray

sophiegray said:


> Hi! I also had a similar experience with MyTheresa. I also only realized about the big difference with use and eu price after paying =(. I know, I should be careful before the payment. I know I made a mistake, but at the same time, I feel cheated. I wonder how your transaction with them turned out? Thank you.


Just to let you guys know that my theresa and paypal both sent me emails that the cancellation and refund are approved. What a relief! 

If i shop at the uk shop, price was 442 euro but it bcame $750 when i shopped at their us site. I didn’t notice the difference. 

Im just glad it is settled. Im losing sleep over this.


----------

